# Rocky Mountain Growler 2020 29"



## Ben-HD (30. April 2021)

Das Rocky Mountain Growler wurde bereits 2020 von 650B Plusreifen auf 29" geändert. Das langbeinige Hardtail mit 140 mm Federgabel kam jüngst im Pinkbike Field Trip Test ziemlich gut weg. Man beschreibt es dort als "downhill focused".

Wer mal ein Auge riskieren will, der kann sich dieses Video ansehen:





Den geschriebenen Test findet man hier:








						Field Trip: Rocky Mountain's $1,669 Growler Doesn't Hold Back on the Descents - Pinkbike
					

With its 64-degree head tube angle, the Rocky Mountain Growler is the slackest on test.




					www.pinkbike.com
				



















Auch das BikeMag, welches sich anno 2021 zu "Beta Tests" neugeformt hat, hatte letztes Jahr einen Artikel über das Growler:








						Tested: Rocky Mountain Growler 50 | $1,900 | BIKE Magazine
					

Modern geometry meets affordable hardtail in the Rocky Mountain Growler 50.




					www.bikemag.com
				






> Still, for $1,900, this Growler easily presents the best value for money of any mountain bike I’ve ridden.


_- BikeMag_

Bei Rocky sieht man das Bike hier:








						Growler | Rocky Mountain
					

The Growler proves that the secret order of hardtail trail shredders is alive and thriving. Sure, it’s got that classic hardtail profile. But 21st century touches across the platform reveal a future-proofed, instant classic. 29x2.6 tires for ridiculous grip.




					www.bikes.com


----------



## Heino77 (30. April 2021)

Der Test liest sich richtig bombig.
Würde mich mal interessieren wie sich so ein Enduro Hardtail fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben-HD (30. April 2021)

Ist das schon Enduro mit 140 mm?

Denke es bleibt halt ein Hardtail, mit all seinen Vorzügen und Nachteilen.


----------



## Heino77 (30. April 2021)

Ach verlesen dachte es hätte mehr. Ok dann Downcountry Hardtail mit abfahrtslastiger Geo   ?

Sieht aufjedenfall geil aus.


----------



## kreisel (6. Februar 2022)

Das Growler 50 hat übrigens eine 150 mm Gabel...
...und lt. PinkBike fährt es sich wohl auch super!

Ich hätte Interesse an einem Growler-Rahmen in XL ab Jahrgang 2021... also falls einer einen kennt, der einen kennt... ihr wisst schon, bitte gerne Bescheid geben!


----------



## 2pi (9. Juli 2022)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Diese Augenschmeichelei zu verpassen wäre ein Frevel.


Wen meinst du, ALN ? 

Der Altitude thread wäre nebenan...


----------



## Ben-HD (10. Juli 2022)

Das wusste ich natürlich! 🤥 


2pi schrieb:


> Wen meinst du, ALN ?
> 
> Der Altitude thread wäre nebenan...


----------



## CC. (Gestern um 23:19)

Fährt jemand das aktuelle Growler?
Es ist mit Reifenfreiheit für 29x2,6 angegeben. Weiß jemand, ob da auch 27,5x2,8 reinpassen?


----------

